# Windows 7 and Live TV LAN streaming



## davidmoore

Have you tried installing webguide4 using compatibility mode?


----------



## scottath

Yeah - i have
Compatibility for all the different vista and in admin mode too....


----------



## davidmoore

Have you tried a Virtual Machine?


----------



## scottath

no i havent - i was thinking about that.....
Will a virtual machine pickup my tuner card though?


----------



## davidmoore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
no i havent - i was thinking about that.....
Will a virtual machine pickup my tuner card though?

That is a good question and I don't have the answer to that.

I personally have forsaken television and I just download all the TV episodes I want to watch (usually in better quality) and this makes it easier to distribute throughout the network.


----------



## scottath

i would do that - but here in Australia bandwidth is massively expensive......
I pay $40 AUD for 30gb (divided into 15/15 peak/off peak)


----------



## davidmoore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i would do that - but here in Australia bandwidth is massively expensive......
I pay $40 AUD for 30gb (divided into 15/15 peak/off peak)

Holy hell, you gotta move to another country man.


----------



## scottath

I made a thread here previous.....
http://www.xpmediacentre.com.au/comm...tup-linux.html
They have been most helpful so far but i have run into my first main issue:

I installed MythTV onto a spare HDD on the HTPC (MC is still on a different hdd)
now - what do i do lol?
I need to install the tuner driver/kext/whatever and setup the backend so that i can use the windows frontend on my gaming system - right?
How ?

Following these instructions :
http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ha...WinTV-HVR-2200

This bit will not work:

Code:



Code:


sh extract.sh
cp *fw /lib/firmware
# for some linux distros, might need the following line instead of the above
cp *fw /lib/firmware/`uname -r`

terminal gives me:

Code:



Code:


Extracting firmware v1.0.2 from 22xxdrv_27086.zip (windows zip file)
extract.sh: 23: unzip: not found
Failed to extract file, aborting


----------



## Coma

Either that zip doesn't exist, or you don't have the unzip utility (but I think it's the former).


----------



## scottath

zip exists as i downloded it from within the code above (the 3 html links)
i doubt i have the unzip utility - its a very slimmed down linux build....
where/how do i get it?


----------

